# [emerge] Problème de version

## Picani

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de recevoir un portable récent et j'y installe Gentoo avec ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" (le processeur est un i7   :Very Happy:  ). Seulement je ne veux pas du serveur X en 1.8, alors j'ai mis ds mon /etc/portage/package.keywords :

```
x11-base/xorg-server amd64
```

 et sa ne marche pas. Pas plus que :

```
<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0

ou

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6
```

Je l'ai mis dans package.mask mais quand je fais emerge -uDNav world sa fait pas prorpre, il me dis qu'il peut pas mettre à jour un drivers pcq xorg-server est necessaire en version 1.8.

Qqn a-t-il une explication, et surtout une solution me permettant de garder un paquet dans la branche stable ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

package.keyword ne fonctionne pas ainsi. Si tu veux une version stable, passe tout en stable et mets certains paquets en instable.

Ou alors, masque certains paquets, mais tu vas galérer, car xorg est une galaxie de dépendances...

----------

## ghoti

 *Picani wrote:*   

> /etc/portage/package.keywords  : 
> 
> ```
> x11-base/xorg-server amd64
> ```
> ...

 

Non, ce qu'il faut faire ici, ce n'est pas "accepter amd64" mais bien "exclure ~amd64", c'est-à-dire :

```
x11-base/xorg-server -~amd64
```

Si suite à cela, certains paquets (pilotes ...  :Wink:  ) rouspètent parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas xorg-1.8, il faudra les recompiler.

Note cependant qu'avec cette méthode, lorsque xorg-server-1.8 passera en stable, il sera alors automatiquement installé dès que tu feras une mise à jour.

Pour exclure définitivement une version particulière, il faut effectivement la masquer dans /etc/portage/package.mask.

----------

## Picani

Ok merci. Mais alors, est-ce que je peux mettre à jour les paquets dont dépend xorg-server-1.7.7 ou je dois aussi les mettre dans package.mask ou dans package.keywords avec -~amd64 ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Mais alors, est-ce que je peux mettre à jour les paquets dont dépend xorg-server-1.7.7 ou je dois aussi les mettre dans package.mask ou dans package.keywords avec -~amd64 ?

 

Si le paquet dépend explicitement de la version 1.8 de xorg-server, alors il ne pourra pas être installé puisque cette version de xorg-server sera masquée. 

La version concernée du paquet dépendant doit donc être masqué aussi pour pouvoir garder la version "qui marche".

Par contre, si la dépendance est générale (aucune mention de la version de xorg-server), alors il n'y aura aucun problème à mettre le paquet à jour.

----------

## Picani

Ok ben c'est parfait alors merci. Sa fait juste pas très propre quand il y a un paquet qu'il peut pas mettre à jour à cause de la dépendance à xorg-server-1.8 mais c'est pas grave, tout marche.

----------

